# Specific Gravity Help



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Hello, so I'm in the process of setting up my first reef, and I have a question, I have got most of my salt mixture together and in the tank, yet I still don't have any reading on the specific gravity. About how long till it should show up?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is anything in the tank yet? what brand salt are you using? kind of water? 

the only time you can mix saltwater in the tank is when there is absolutely nothing in it, which is the first time. 
what are you using to test it with? if its a hydrometer i suggest a refractometer which you can find on ebay for a decent price.


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Oceanic is the brand my dad got, He purchased it, I'm setting it up haha.

It's slowly starting to come up, This is the first time this tank has been setup up, so I'm mixing it in tank. Got the powerheads and hydor koralia aimed at various spots while it mixes. Water is DI.

I also have a few questions in making sure my protein skimmer is set right, I'll post some pics soon seeing where it should be. Thx for the reply


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you running your skimmer while mixing the salt...

If so, does anyone know if a skimmer will pull large salt particles from the water column?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> Are you running your skimmer while mixing the salt...
> 
> If so, does anyone know if a skimmer will pull large salt particles from the water column?


I can't imagine there being a problem with running the skimmer and mixing salt at the same time.


----------

